# Bioshock 2    Steam Absturz !   =  HIER die Lösung !!!!



## Angie2012 (5. März 2015)

*Bioshock 2    Steam Absturz !   =  HIER die Lösung !!!!*

Hallo Liebe Forumsmitglieder & User...

Ich weiß das Spiel ist schon etwas älter aber für alle bei dem das Spiel unter Windows Vista 64   oder Windows 7 64  immer hängenbleibt oder abstürtzt,   hier die Lösung !

Ihr müsst euch   das Programm         "   OpenAL "      installieren !
OpenAl ist ein Soundprogramm das für 3D Soundeffekte mit Hardwarebeschleunigung benutzt wird.

Das habe ich zum ersten mal gemerkt als ich    das Spiel    Mini Ninjas  gespielt habe,    da kam überhaupt kein einziger Sound aus den Lautsprechern.  Erst als ich OpenAl installiert habe war der  3D Sound , Musik, Effekte alles war da!

Das gleiche wie  mit  HALF LIFE 1 .   In Half Life 1  hatte immer die Musik die beim Spiel öfters eintratt total gefehlt .   Mit OPEnAL setzt die Musik passend zur Action /  Szene ein.

Bei Bioshock 2  hilft es gegen die Abstürze &  Hänger.

OpenAl wurde damals  auch Bei Unreal Tournament 3 ( 2007 )  automatisch mitinstalliert, was bei aktuellen Spielen aber nicht mehr der Fall ist , da fehlt das Programm komplett.

Gerade Bioshock 2 ist zwar nicht mehr der Rede wert aber wer wie ich es im STEAM account hat und nie vernümftig spielen konnte, wird denke ich mal zufreiden sein, gerade weil das Problem mit den Abstürzen häufig im Internet anzutreffen war. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

BYe BYe..


----------

